# Panerai Radiomir 8 Days PAM190



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## under-wear-taker (Feb 15, 2009)

It is radio controled?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

under-wear-taker said:


> It is radio controled?


Umm... no.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome watch, mate. A big congratulations. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Awesome watch, mate. A big congratulations. :-!


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

kiwidj said:


>


I love the reflection you got on the case and crown. Very nice.:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

bazman said:


> I love the reflection you got on the case and crown. Very nice.:-!


Thanks mate. Glad you like that shot. One more...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing a Panerai...if you get a chance, can you post some decent lume shots?...by the way, these pictures look great..


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

taint it sweet said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a Panerai...if you get a chance, can you post some decent lume shots?...by the way, these pictures look great..


Glad you like the pics. I'll try to get some good lume shots for you soon.

Edit: In the meantime, here's a lume shot I just found on Google Images. I don't think I can get a shot much better than this...


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Stunning!! My favourite PAM. Congrats :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Hary said:


> Stunning!! My favourite PAM. Congrats :-!


:thanks


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

kiwidj said:


>


This shot is so clear and sharp. You can really see the detail and quality that has gone into it. Yet another great shot Dave.:-!


----------



## gpro21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful watch, congrats!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

bazman said:


> This shot is so clear and sharp. You can really see the detail and quality that has gone into it. Yet another great shot Dave.:-!


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

gpro21 said:


> Beautiful watch, congrats!


:thanks


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great pics~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

nice pics...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Beau8 said:


> Great pics~Cheers! ;-)


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

taint it sweet said:


> nice pics...


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


Hehe, a bit 'o light reading?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


My favorite shot of the bunch. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


Two |>|>!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

As usual, fantastic pics of an amazing watch :-!

This 8 days movement blows my mind :-x incredible :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Hehe, a bit 'o light reading?


Just a bit.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> My favorite shot of the bunch. b-)


Mine too.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Reno said:


> As usual, fantastic pics of an amazing watch :-!
> 
> This 8 days movement blows my mind :-x incredible :-!


:thanksmate. Glad you like it.


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> :thanksmate. Glad you like it.


great shot..also, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of shirt is that?....


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

taint it sweet said:


> great shot..also, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of shirt is that?....


:thanks

It's tailored...










This one too, which I happened to wear today...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## nikolai (Aug 11, 2009)

You my friend are a pimp.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

nikolai said:


> You my friend are a pimp.


Pimp my Pam...










b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


_Magnifique_ shot. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> _Magnifique_ shot. b-)


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Good stuff (and great color), Dave. Keep 'em coming! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Good stuff (and great color), Dave. Keep 'em coming! :-!


:thanks


----------



## VAORISMAN (Feb 13, 2006)

Just a really cool, classic watch (and picture).

Dave


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

VAORISMAN said:


> Just a really cool, classic watch (and picture).


Thanks Dave. Glad you like it. :thanks


----------



## GeorgeRex (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet watch, sweet shots, sweet shirts...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

GeorgeRex said:


> Sweet watch, sweet shots, sweet shirts...


:thanks


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


Really nice photo Dave.:-! It makes me think of the watch being lost and someone finding it somewhere in a dense forest. I like this photo a lot.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

bazman said:


> Really nice photo Dave.:-! It makes me think of the watch being lost and someone finding it somewhere in a dense forest. I like this photo a lot.


:thanks


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> :thanks


How good would it be if you could have this watch as a desk clock but 3 - 4 times bigger. It would be so cool.b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

bazman said:


> How good would it be if you could have this watch as a desk clock but 3 - 4 times bigger. It would be so cool.b-)


I like that idea. There are these ones....










b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## jacksun (Aug 25, 2008)

Are the gold hands standard issue on the Radiomir?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

jacksun said:


> Are the gold hands standard issue on the Radiomir?


They are on _this_ particular model. They're actually done in rose gold but Panerai's RG is more yellow than rose.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Just one word for this.

*AMAZING!

*Thanks for the incredible pictures!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Fabricioab said:


> Just one word for this.
> 
> *AMAZING!*
> 
> Thanks for the incredible pictures!


My pleasure. And glad you like'em. :thanks


----------



## davhei (Sep 20, 2009)

My god thats a beautiful watch, enhanced by some great shots as well. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Great Pictures...I need to get a new pam to take picture like yours. :-!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

You're the man, Dave!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

kmroldan said:


> Great Pictures.





link2derek said:


> You're the man, Dave!


:thanksmates.


----------

